# Moving to Benidorm



## Cbinnie (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi, i have just recently joined this forum with the hope to find out some more information about moving to Benidorm. 

im a 21 year old male looking to move over to spain to better my life. i currently live in scotland with not much going on.. i really like the idea of moving abroad to spain to try and make a better situation for myself.. i have reasonable experience working in the UK in a few lines of work, one of them being bar work ( only glass collecting ) < this is the kind of work i will be looking for to start off with and also restaurant work if possible. The kind of budget i will be looking to go over with is 2 months rent ( 200-300pm ) and about £300-500 to live off while i start to make an income from working. 

i would be very grateful for all information on this ( Best area, possible to live 12 months a year ? monthly spend for 1 person ) 

Thanks if you can help out 

Connor.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Apartments/flats for rent within 5 kilometres radius of Benidorm Alicante Spain

You can rent in your budget but I suggest you read through other threads; you are grossly under funded, you don't speak Spanish, have no real work experience and unemployment is running at about* 30%*.

You might get some bar work but its low pay and not permanent. After a few months you have to register as a resident, show you have saving of about £6000 and an income of about £600 a month coming in.

Sorry Connor to seem negative but I'm only telling the truth.

Some members willl say 'your young and single, go for it' which has its merits but you need to save a lot more cash and get to understand what you need to do to be an immigrant in Spain.


----------



## Cbinnie (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks for reply


----------



## TeeMyob (Jan 6, 2013)

You will get a lot of negative comments on this subject.

When I was 17 and just passed my driving test in the UK. I told everyone I wanted a driving job. EVERYONE that I spoke to told me I would not get a job due to my age and inexperience.

The first job I applied for in the Manchester Evening News I was given the position.

I had to apply in writing and when I went for the interview I asked just one question. Which was.......

"What chance do I stand of getting the Job?"

I was told that they had received 1/2 sack of mail of applications. Of the Sack, only ten letters were legible, only seven of the ten turned up for an interview and I was the only one who , was smartly dressed and who asked a question.

Since then I have gone on to buy the company I worked for, formed new companies, have made a few million, lost a few million and spent a few million more. But Hey ho!

So, I say the very best of luck to you. You will never know until you at least try.

TM


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

TeeMyob said:


> You will get a lot of negative comments on this subject.
> 
> When I was 17 and just passed my driving test in the UK. I told everyone I wanted a driving job. EVERYONE that I spoke to told me I would not get a job due to my age and inexperience.
> 
> ...



Good for you.
But your experience has little to do with the reality of life in Spain in 2016.
Which is where we are now


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My advice would be to make lots of visits, maybe even an extended holiday and get a feel and a good look round. But dont burn your UK bridges. Spain isnt an easy country to move to. Work is difficult to get - especially to earn enough to live on and unless you speak spanish and know people out there, its not easy to get. And there is no welfare system at all, unless you have paid into their system - so no safety net. But do go out and get to know people, areas and what its like

Jo xxx


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I was talking to a guy the other day who is "scratching" (his words) a living in Spain. He's qualified to perform a job that's considered professional in the UK but can't get work here, the number one reason being he can't speak Spanish. His sounded like a pretty miserable existence.

But, I know a guy who came here a couple of years ago and who works full time in bar. He's legal and qualifies to be here, and manages to rent at 400 Euro a month on his income.

I've seen two bars/cafes in the last 2 days that are advertising for waiters and waitresses, but both say with some experience and a knowledge of both Spanish and English.

People with some knowledge of the language do much better than those without, usually. Do some prep... get some study done while working to build up a bigger fund with which to come and spend some time here trying to get work.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sound advice from two experienced posters.
I usually say young, single people should 'go for it' but I assume they have work and travel experience behind them plus some knowledge of Spanish and money backup, none of which you have....as yet.
Start saving and planning.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

If you are looking at Benidorm - which your title suggests - you should be able to find bar work without too much problem if you go at the start of the season. You will not be expected to speak Spanish.

BUT, it is unlikely to be contracted work (ie no social security paid), it will be long hours and not very highly paid.

If you are prepared for that then give it a try. Just make sure you have your fare home should it all fall to pieces.


----------



## TeeMyob (Jan 6, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Good for you.
> But your experience has little to do with the reality of life in Spain in 2016.
> Which is where we are now


And watch Bargain Loving Brits in the Sun!

Val the Avon Lady and the two bar owners one from Manchester and one from Yorkshire seem to be doing well enough?. Started off with very little.

One of my Clients a Bulgarian who spoke little English came to the UK in 2006 with a few hundred pounds. Could not speak English or read and write.

He is now fluent in English and is a very wealthy and successful business man.

TM


----------



## Cbinnie (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks for everyone's feedback and advice


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Cherry picking season again.

This guy is only 21 with no career so he doesn't really have much to lose. He could take a year out like a backpacking year. On the other hand he could spend a couple of years getting some qualifications.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Isobella said:


> Cherry picking season again.
> 
> This guy is only 21 with no career so he doesn't really have much to lose. He could take a year out like a backpacking year. On the other hand he could spend a couple of years getting some qualifications.


The lack of any financial buffer might be a problem, but I agree he's young enough to be able to do something crazy. I think he should do some "non holiday" visits though, just to make sure he likes it and knows what he is letting himself in for - good and bad.

Jo xxx


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

As I said before, somewhere like Benidorm timing is the key. You really need to get there before the end of March (ie before Easter). You need to be here to look for work - no good trying to do it from the UK.

If you decide to do this I may be able to put you in contact with a couple of bar owners I know in Benidorm - PM me.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

TeeMyob said:


> And watch Bargain Loving Brits in the Sun!
> 
> Val the Avon Lady and the two bar owners one from Manchester and one from Yorkshire seem to be doing well enough?. Started off with very little.
> 
> ...


Well, each to their own. I'm sure Val the Avon lady and the others are very happy in Benidorm. 
I'm sure we all can relate similar success stories......and others of failure too.
Some bar owners are successful, others aren't so lucky or may not have what it takes.
That's life....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

DunWorkin said:


> BUT, it is unlikely to be contracted work (ie no social security paid), it will be long hours and not very highly paid.
> 
> .


And illegal, on the black?
With no medical cover or insurance in case of accident?


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> And illegal, on the black?
> With no medical cover or insurance in case of accident?


Exactly. But that is what most bar and restaurant workers do in Benidorm. I am not saying it is right just that is what happens.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

DunWorkin said:


> Exactly. But that is what most bar and restaurant workers do in Benidorm. I am not saying it is right just that is what happens.


Yes, I know...but I remembered we had a post a while back from a girl who was working illegally in a bar that got raided by the police, can't remember where, Alicante perhaps.
I've heard that the police do regular swoops on bars and cafes in Estepona to try to catch illegals.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, I know...but I remembered we had a post a while back from a girl who was working illegally in a bar that got raided by the police, can't remember where, Alicante perhaps.
> I've heard that the police do regular swoops on bars and cafes in Estepona to try to catch illegals.


Never heard of that happening in Benidorm. I know lots of people living and working illegally there.The police seem to turn a blind eye.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> Never heard of that happening in Benidorm. I know lots of people living and working illegally there.The police seem to turn a blind eye.


I'm sure that the summer before last lots of bars in Benidorm were raided - it was all over FB

And we did have that member here who lost her job when the place she worked at was raided, as Mary said - I though she was further South though

Not that it matters - it happens all over

I suspect that only a minority are actually caught though


----------

